

Ask HN: Office Space - Important? - foxtrot

I have an architect friend who has rented a nice office space for his own business, and he's said that the spare desk in there I can rent from him.<p>Its a very nice office, its the art room in a school that is being converted into business offices, so 1 wall is nearly all glass to let in light. He is only asking for £150 a month (mates rates) and that seems like a bargain to me. Its within a short bike ride from my house (30min) or a walk and a bus ride. I will use it mainly for getting my own business ventures off the ground as a way to help me procrastinate less and get in a business mindset when there.<p>Did anyone else find that getting office space and a desk increased their productivity? Its more of a personal preference really, but anyone able to share any advice or past experiences?
======
nickpinkston
If you are easily distracted, working in an accountability area (as in no
YouTube) helps get you focused - at least for me. If you work as a team, I
don't think you can replace being there very easily - whether that means your
apartment or getting an office.

~~~
foxtrot
I work full time for another company (got to have income from somewhere) and
whilst I work my other interests I figured the office would be a good idea.

I have so many projects in my head and my time seems to get occupied so easily
with stupid things (youtube, hackernews :) ) that some office space seemed
like the easiest way to stop that.

As I mentioned its more of a personal choice I would imagine, trying to see if
I have considered all the factors or anyone has any cheaper alternatives.

